# Are you a social butterfly when drunk?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

When you get drunk are you able to ineteract with the opposite sex or are you still shy around them? I think I need to get drunk more often. It's such a great feeling as opposed to my normal self. I'm kind of drunk right now as I type. weeeeeeeeee :lol


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I wouldn't say social butterfly. I do still need to be around people I know (of which there aren't many)...but I am definitely not as quiet when I'm drunk. 

If I do want to interact socially with people I'm not familiar with, having a few drinks in me is my only hope for success, and I hate being that way.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Still not too talkative. But definitely engaging. And smooth. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not a social butterfly but I'm more talkative...but they still have to speak to me first. I can just hold the conversation better. :b


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I get a hundred times worse. When I'm drunk I'm completely unresponsive.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No, it makes me worse unless I am nearly falling down drunk, in which case I act totally stupid and crazy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never been drunk.

:hide


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

:yes :drunk


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I got really giggly when I got drunk too. :lol 
And the guy I was with passed out he drank so much...leaving me with all his friends that I really didn't even know. It's a good thing I was drunk, or that would have been a weird/awkward/nervous situation for me. :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Drinking doesn't effect me the way it does for most people. When I'm drunk, I feel dizzy, tired, and couldn't give a F about anything really. It's really not a good feeling at all.

I only wish it made me social.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

It doesn't make me that much more social. I have other definitive reasons for enjoying the drink.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah drinking makes me way more social.


----------



## Lost Soul (Aug 20, 2005)

Drinking temporarily cures my SA (but I have to drink a lot).


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The few times I've been drunk I was definitely not a social butterfly but I was able to socialize like a normal person and not feel so awkward.


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes, I am more social & talkative but I'm still unable to carry on a conversation with someone unfamiliar. For example, I'll actually try to initiate conversation, but then I'll run out of things to say, so I leave or move on to someone else.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

Beer is the only medication I'm on. I'm definitely more social when I'm drinking..I feel like when Im buzzed that's my normal personality...I don't act too dumb..It pretty much just balances me out and makes me how I should be without anxiety.


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

Pharao said:


> Beer is the only medication I'm on. I'm definitely more social when I'm drinking..I feel like when Im buzzed that's my normal personality...I don't act too dumb..It pretty much just balances me out and makes me how I should be without anxiety.


I agree 100% being inebrieated slaps me squarely into the realm of the status quo. Above the norm as far as sociopaths go. Though I still have my moments now and again.

I got a few drinks in me and talked to a girl for 4hrs. 4 freaking hours, I usually dont last more than 4 seconds. It never got dull I never felt as though she was bored and wanted to leave. I wasn't drunk, its amazing what even one beer does to me. (Not that im a lightweight, I can feel loosened up after 1) It saddens me I can't be like that all the time, all the medication I used to take, never helped. I fear that eventually I might succumb to alchoholsim.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Most definitely, for me, yes - as anyone who's ever seen what I've posted on Facebook can attest to. :drunk


----------



## CutiePie (Jul 7, 2007)

when i get drunk and dont hold back. I wish I didnt give a F**** when im sober.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

its rather difficult for me to get to the drunk stage, i have high tolerancy for alcohol, but when I'm a bit tipsy I talk a lot and fast like 100mph. Its pretty amusing. Last time I started singing karaoke at a party.. god.. :no


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im an obnoxious butterfly when im drunk


----------



## smok3yk (Mar 15, 2007)

It all depends on what mood I am in before getting drunk. If I'm in a down mood and not in a very social mood prior to getting drunk then I won't be very social when drunk. But if I'm in a good mood and feeling social prior to getting drunk then I will be very social and talkative to the point where I will even initiate conversations.


----------



## afinch (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I am...I completely dismiss all my fears and anxieties and am able to be talkitive andfunny and be comfortable in social situations.

Unfortunately, due to this fact (as well as others) I have developed a serious drinking problem and cannot find myself comfortable in social situations without alcohol.

My advice to you is to not depend completely on alcohol to deal with your SA - drinking moderately in social situations is completely natural and acceptable. But don't get drunk just so you won't feel symptoms of SA because it can quickly become a problem even if you don't see it as one now. People with SAD and other mood disorders are much more presdisposed to have a drinking problem.

Try to seperate alcohol and SA...treat your SA by differents means and use alcohol responsibly. 

Sorry if this sounded like a public service announcment! I just don't want others to go down the same wrong path that I did.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I generally just start acting like a idiot, such as the time I tried to get one of the girls at a party to give me a blow job. And, oh, how persuasive I was: "Give me a blow job! Now! I wanna fvck!"


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm rather proud of my non-ability to become an alcoholic. On purpose I get rip-roaring drunk. But no - it's not a problem. Sometimes I love being me.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know how much it helps. It helps me talk and all, and light flirting, but it hasn't been helping me with getting any farther than that, as in getting numbers.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I am extremely social when drunk... I don't care what anyne thinks and I'm extremly happy and friendly and talkative. Unfortunately the last time I drank with some friends I ended up making out with two guys, one of which I do not remember and supposedly took advantage of me... and I had never kissed anyone before that night, ever.

Just an example of how much alcohol can change a person. I would NEVER do that if I were sober. But I think it's something I've been so curious about for so long that it just suddenly came out of the shadows and I did it.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I would hardly characterize myself as a "social butterfly" when i've been drinking.... but it does help relax me quite a bit, which does make me a bit more social.

I limit how often I drink though, because I dread the hangovers that follow the next day...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

lubs said:


> Yes, I am more social & talkative but I'm still unable to carry on a conversation with someone unfamiliar. For example, I'll actually try to initiate conversation, but then I'll run out of things to say, so I leave or move on to someone else.


Same pretty much.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel more relaxed, therefore tend to be more social, however still shy around girls......


----------



## opinion_m (Feb 15, 2008)

When I first started drinking I was a happy drunk. Majority of the time lately I get emotional at certian points when drinking. Depends on how my life is going, & the relationships I have with the ppl I am around.
So thats why I need to fix my problems first & not go out drinking w friends. But yes I'm very very outgoing when I drink, I say everything that is on my mind practically if I get drunk enough. Its not good. Although I've had a few situations where ppl thought I am a very cute drunk. I can never tell how things will go.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i wish i was a happy and social drunk. i'm a very depressed drunk. even if when i start drinking, i'll be happy and having a good time, eventually i'll end up sitting there on the couch, staring at the ground, feeling like utter **** and not speaking to anyone or moving anywhere.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I definately get more talkative when drunk. My inhibitions are reducted and I'm at ease with talking to people (talking to girls is a bit harder, still). I figure if I say or do something stupid it doesn't matter, because I'm drunk. Alcohol definately relaxes me, but I hate it if I drink too much, to the point where I'll just get sick.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re:*



njodis said:


> I've never been drunk.
> 
> :hide


me either. Is being drunk something like being on a benzo? :con


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

At the tipsy stage I am a lot more talkative but wouldn't quite put it at social butterfly
At the drunk stage I'm pretty much a social butterfly, I'll pretty much talk to anyone and like to flirt but I can still tell a little anxiety is left (I'm still afraid to kiss)
At the trashed stage (when I blackout) by the stories I've heard there can't be a spec of anxiety left I'm extreamly social but also get on peoples nerves at this stage. One time I even supposidly tried to make out w/ my friend's boyfriend, and another I was showing my @$$ and didn't even care.


----------



## Justin_Case (Feb 7, 2008)

When I'm tipsy not so much but when drunk I tend to socialize like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:*



njodis said:


> I've never been drunk.
> 
> :hide


 :ditto


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

Never let myself get drunk before but at tipsy all my inhibitions are gone. I don't get hyper or crazy when drinking and I am a dancing machine lol. I love clubbing and dancing the night away! :boogie


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I've only been drunk once...

I was far more sick than social. 
Not doing that again.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've only been drunk once but it was great. I was at school and I was talking, laughing..well actually I couldn't stop laughing but it really was fun. 
It also stopped me feeling anxious in situations where I usually would be.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Numerous people have actually told me I'm a *LOT* of fun when I'm drunk. I definitely open up a lot more, and I'm more openly friendly and comfortable.

Nowadays though, alcohol tends to just tire me out unless I'm with someone. I don't have more than one drink these days, and even that is fairly uncommon.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a lot more social when I'm drunk or buzzing. I don't do it often cause then you might become dependent on it to socialize more, which can lead to more problems.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a little more chatty but it makes me so sleepy I can't stay awake long enough to have a good convo. I got really nervouse when I went out drinking with one friend and she had some other ppl coming. When I discovered that one of the others was someone I went to school with, I downed 4 margaritas and got pukey drunk. I haven't spoken to her since. ops


----------



## CaveDweller (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't been drunk in so long, but I guess it did make me more sociable. I think that mostly comes from not caring at all what people think of you. This is why kareoke night is so popular in bars.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

nowadays alcohol doesnt make me talk as much as before. I dont know why. But anyway...nowadays i dont get drunk on purpose, so i dont drink that much and maintain and state of self awareness. Though i could break the limit...but for that to happen and me becoming a social butterfly i'd have to drink til i cant even walk.


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

To use a terrible pun, I become more social Mothra than social butterfly when I drink. It's worst at the tipsy and drunk stages though, because I become really loud and obnoxious and start doing s*** I wouldn't normally do. After a number of drinks though, I hit a stage where it just makes me tired and I gradually lapse into a vegetative state. My drunken experiences have convinced me though that I should cut down on how much I drink, cause I really don't like who I become when I'm drunk.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah..At first I thought it was the answer to all my prayers, and then it got to where I was drinking a couple pints of rum every day, and waking up in jail. So now I'm a recovering alcoholic because of my SA.. go figure


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't like hard alcohol, I only drink beer or wine and that's on some rare occasions. Of course, this leads to some anxiety because most people do drink and I'm being asked how come I don't (like it's some kind of irrational thing on my part...). But I do have a good excuse, since I'm driving, and they become very sympatethic after I tell them this.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm the polar opposite when I'm drunk. I don't have a taste for alcohol though, I can't really stand the taste of anything alcoholic even if its just trace amounts in some really tasty mixed drink. I don't even like being intoxicated either. I mean I kind of do when everyone else is as well but I say and do such embarassing things and I have a tendancy to try to show off how much I can drink so I'll drink a ton. Just this week end I flew home to visit some friends and I had 2 beers, 6 shots of whisky, a shot of absinthe, 2 shots of jager, a shot of bacardi 151 and then drank an entire bottle of champagne. Even the champagne tasted like crap to me. Alcohol taste gross.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never been drunk and I don't intend to in future. I'm scared it'll help me relax and be confident, and I'll come to rely on it.


----------



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't really get that drunk anymore, per se. The hangovers are too rough! Drinking quiets that little insecure voice in me that continually tells me to watch out and not say anything stupid. I feel smart and funny (though reality may be otherwise! ha.) I did stop drinking right around the holidays and went to a couple of parties without drinking anything but water. It was hell.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a social drinker, so i'll really only drink socially. Depending on whom i'm with will determine whether I want to get drunk or not. Beer is *OK*, I can usually only drink 1, then I have no taste for it any further. If I intend on getting drunk, then i'll ignore the taste and just drink without issue. I was in Vegas a few months ago and my last night there, I was tired of gambling (I was there for 3 days already, and at the end of this night, overall, I was +$45 in vegas). It was Friday night and this local place on the strip had $1 beers and margaritas. I had 3 Michelob Ultra's + 4 margaritas in an hour (what can I say, I just turned 21 and I wanted to get wasted in vegas, but i've been wasted before in foreign countries except the USA of course). Plus there were plenty of other young people around getting drunk also and having a good time. I wasnt planning that much, but I won a raffle ticket for 1 free margarita, then a lady gave me her raffle ticket because she didnt drink, lol. Of course my intent was to get drunk, I never drink that much otherwise (probably 2-3 beers a month when i'm at home, no social events, etc.).

Nonetheless, I had an EXTREME hard time walking back to the hotel on the strip. It took me about an hour to walk 1/4 a mile. It was only because I felt extremely sick (seconds from throwing up), and didnt want to do it on the packed Friday-night streets of vegas. I wasnt stumbling around or anything, just walking very slow, worried that anything could trigger a release :lol . So i'd walk for like 3 minutes, then sit on the curb for 5mins, walk 3 minutes, then I stopped at this fast food place and had my head on the table for 30 minutes, lol. I wasnt the only one though, it was Friday night, and a few other people were stumbling around, and I saw 2 guys at this same food place with their heads in their arms resting on the table.

I was a bit worried because as I was walking back (this is after the 30 minute break), I passed an alleyway and there were 4 police officers standing there watching everyone walking on the sidewalk (and I was like "oh ***, wonder if I can get in trouble for this...", but again I wasnt stumbling or anything, just really nauseas, and I walked right past them).

I wasnt really super "drunk", per say, just really sick, because of the margarita + beer mix. I got to the hotel at about 1am and decided to take a warm bath, of which I fell asleep (maybe somewhat passed out) in the bathtub for an hour :troll I eventually dragged myself out of the bathtub and went to sleep at 3am (in a bed, lol) and wokeup at 7am to catch my 9am flight back home. No hangover and feeling completely fine. I almost never have hangovers no matter how far I go, most my family members/friends say its probably genetic, and when i'm drunk I can still remember all the details of what went on when I was drunk.

Nonetheless i'm going to a wedding in Europe in October this year, and in that country, its BOOZE extreme for 48hrs straight at weddings for all the guys, plus 48hrs of dancing, and total chaos, and all my relatives and cousins in that country are hardcore drinkers, and the wedding has 2 receptions (1 the first day, and another the 2nd day). It is going to be completely nuts. Last time I was there even when we had a get-together dinner with 20 family members all the guys in the family (from 15 years old to 50 years old, even the older guys! and I was only 17 at the time) were cheering me on with vodka + orange juice mix "DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK!" and I was drinking, so was everyone else. Its tradition to "not have an empty cup on the table", so everytime you'd drink, they'd refill to the brim, and same for everyone else at the table. I had to laugh because when we started the dinner, with the vodka+OJ mix, everyones cups were still orange-colored (clear glasses, so you could see the orange-colored orange juice). As the night went on, they kept increasing the vodka to OJ mix ratio, so at the end of the night, we had glasses filled to the brim of a pale-yellow/whitish "orange juice", haha. There was so much vodka in there and so little OJ that you could barely notice it was a vodka+OJ mix. At the end of the night everyone was completely wasted, including myself, but it was an awesome time.


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

When I've gone out I've tried drinking as a way to loosen up and be more engaged. The problem is that I still notice an underlying anxiety, especially when talking to women, so I'll keep drinking and drinking. By the time I no longer feel anxious, I'm a completely incoherent mess and often end up doing embarrassing things that I would never consider doing sober. The next few days after one of these binges I also find that my anxiety is a lot worse.


----------

